# Darn ticks



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

both the deer I got this past gun season were loaded with ticks....and what a pain in the butt to find them all even after time had passed....I am just happy I did the processing down at the cabin so the carcass and ticks stayed behind....all but the ones that already hitched a ride on me and my cloths....hopefully got them all already


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Perhaps pouring Listerine (or it's equivalent EQUATE from Walmart) into the Fur would Kill them. I have Killed Fleas with EQUATE Mouthwash - so Ticks may die from it too. Just rub it into the fur as you pour it on.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

One of the deer we got last week was covered in ticks. It looked like the hide was moving. Had us itching just looking at it.


----------



## avrock30 (Oct 11, 2005)

One of the deer I got this year had ticks all around his ears and down the back of his neck. There was probably 30 of them I picked off. It was around the hocking Fairfield county line. Maybe it is because there is less deer so they have to gang up on them! I remember rabbit hunting as a kid in cold weather up in licking county and when you went over to retrieve the rabbit as his body temp was leaving you could watch the fleas jump off.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

with these temps hang em outside until body completely cools for a day or two.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

ostbucks98 said:


> with these temps hang em outside until body completely cools for a day or two.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That didn't help mine....it was cold processing and they were still there, for the Mon, and Tues. kills....saturday they were still on it..... glad they were moving slow


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I had two on me after gun season. Got a doe the first day in the cold weather, but then went back out on Wednesday in 55 degree weather and had a tick on me the next day. First time I had one during gun season ever. Then, the next monday, after hunting on Saturday in the snow again, another one found me! I discovered it on my belly button just before a meeting at work! Had to sit through the whole meeting with that thing on me, full of my blood! Looked like a balloon, it was so full! Gross out factor of 10!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

bdawg said:


> i had two on me after gun season. Got a doe the first day in the cold weather, but then went back out on wednesday in 55 degree weather and had a tick on me the next day. First time i had one during gun season ever. Then, the next monday, after hunting on saturday in the snow again, another one found me! I discovered it on my belly button just before a meeting at work! Had to sit through the whole meeting with that thing on me, full of my blood! Looked like a balloon, it was so full! Gross out factor of 10!


****alert!!****** nightmare material inside!!


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

Ticks are bad news. I had Lyme disease. If I see a tick anywhere near my skin I am going to the doctor for a months supply of doxycyclene. No doubt about it. I'm not gonna mess around with that crap again.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Kableguy said:


> Ticks are bad news. I had Lyme disease. If I see a tick anywhere near my skin I am going to the doctor for a months supply of doxycyclene. No doubt about it. I'm not gonna mess around with that crap again.


I came back from Maine two summers ago and ended up with Lyme disease. Not a fun thing to have at all. I still feel like I get some side effects. Saw a spot on my body today that is freaking me out a little bit. Mine was all over my body and splochey.

Never saw the tick that did it. But at camp in Maine its a regular thing to have one on you. Happens several times a day. I had walked through high grass and must have brushed a nest. I had 27 on me at one time.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Buy permethrin at a sporting goods store and spray your clothes with it according to the directions on the can. It doesn't just repel ticks it kills them .


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

2 buddies that hunted Hocking County, opening day gun season...both scored Bucks...said that their deer both had ticks on them...one had 17....


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I darn sure didn't try and count them, but every time we did anything to it we got ticks on us....a friend saw 3 on the one leg moving slowly....I am glad all stayed there but the meat in the cooler


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

We had 9 guys in camp during gun season. All of us were covered in ticks on tues and weds. after putting on deer drives. I would walk 50 yrds and have 10-15 on my pant legs, pick them off and in another 50 yrds have 10-15 more. After getting back to camp we were picking them off ourselves all night. This was at Egypt Valley


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

My wife will not have sex with me if she even smells a tick. You guys are killing me with all these ticks on you. Guess I will need to decide, hunting or ????????????????


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Whaler said:


> Buy permethrin at a sporting goods store and spray your clothes with it according to the directions on the can. It doesn't just repel ticks it kills them .


Good advice. You spray your clothes and let it dry. It will remain effective even after a couple of washes.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

You guys are giving me the creeps just reading this thread


----------

